# Madone 4.5 not likey



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Bought a Madone 4.5 and after I got it home and rode it....and the more I rode it....I did'nt like it. It just ended up feeling klunky and slow, not real smooth shifting and was making some noises like creeking sounds. Kind of felt like I was on a cheap bike not happy....weird.

Going to go with a 2.3 instead.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

I like my 4.5, but I do think the 2.3 felt faster when I was test riding. I just prefer the carbon feel, especially with the long breaks between repaving roads around here.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 4.5 has a nice frame... and with some nice wheels will feel plenty fast. Aside from the wheels, the parts are very comparable... and even the 2.3 has crappy wheels. Buy the 4.5 and save up for some decent wheels.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Frankly, if you want a fast aluminum bike at that price... get a CAAD10 w/Rival or 105. Better bike.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> Frankly, if you want a fast aluminum bike at that price... get a CAAD10 w/Rival or 105. Better bike.


Hi there...The the equivalent of the 2.3 on the Cannondale side is the CAAD10 5, I think I personally like the frame styling and paint/graphics on the TREK better. But in what other respect is the CAAD10 a better bike?

Thx


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 5 is the 105 bike... and its cheaper than the 2.3 with slightly better wheels. Cannondale still makes an effort to refine their aluminum bikes--the frame is lighter and if you test ride both I think you'll notice it rides better. Trek sells aluminum bikes with intent of making you want to save up for carbon. Cannondale still thinks aluminum bikes are viable.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> The 5 is the 105 bike... and its cheaper than the 2.3 with slightly better wheels. Cannondale still makes an effort to refine their aluminum bikes--the frame is lighter and if you test ride both I think you'll notice it rides better. Trek sells aluminum bikes with intent of making you want to save up for carbon. Cannondale still thinks aluminum bikes are viable.


So far the carbon bikes did not impress me all that much...what I rode so far in carbon is 2010 Cervelo RS (it was nice), 2011 Tarmac, 2011 Madone 4.5, 4.7, 6.2, Litespeed C3, Giant. I thought I could be one of the cool carbon kids so I put up the cash and got the Madone 4.5 and wanted to like it but just was not digging it...Then when I jumped on the 2.3 or even the 1.5 they just felt better, faster and more nimble. Guess I'm just the odd ball out but those aluminim Treks are nice rides! Have not rode the CADD10 yet so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mnspokes (Jun 24, 2011)

the caads look great.


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

i test rode both caad10 rival and 4.5 105 last week... trek felt smoother, caad10 felt faster

trek have nice paints and decals, caad10 looks square and old school

believe or not holding in hand the aluminum caad10 rival is actually lighter than the 4.5 full carbon i test rode...

also... caad10 is $200 cheaper than 4.5, and same price as madone 3.1

Getting a caad10 w/rival groupset tomorrow


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

lifanus said:


> i test rode both caad10 rival and 4.5 105 last week... trek felt smoother, caad10 felt faster
> 
> trek have nice paints and decals, caad10 looks square and old school
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new Cannondale, Post a pic if you can! I ordered the Trek 2.3 but still want to ride a CAAD10. I'll race ya if we ever meet up


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Roadone said:


> Congrats on the new Cannondale, Post a pic if you can! I ordered the Trek 2.3 but still want to ride a CAAD10. I'll race ya if we ever meet up


Haha, thanks Roadone, bought the caad10 today, went out and blazed through the neighborhood street, boy road bike is fast... my hybird would have never gone this fast.... still waiting for the clipless pedals to arrive in the mail, but here is a pic in it's current condition.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! Thumbs up! Enjoy! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats lifanus! :thumbsup:

Those CAADs are really nice bikes! Cannondale knows how to design a solid bike!


----------



## mindanalyzer (Jul 26, 2011)

*New 2011 Trek Madone 4.5*

I just bought my new 2011 Trek Madone 4.5 on Saturday. Paid $1925 including an upgrade to Ultegra brake calipers. Very happy with this bike, rides awesome and looks great!!!

 Me likey!!!


Will post a pic later
cya


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

mindanalyzer said:


> I just bought my new 2011 Trek Madone 4.5 on Saturday. Paid $1925 including an upgrade to Ultegra brake calipers. Very happy with this bike, rides awesome and looks great!!!
> 
> Me likey!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your new ride! it's a pretty bike! was $1925 OTD?


----------



## mindanalyzer (Jul 26, 2011)

$1925 + pedals (Look Keo Classic) $100 + couple of accessories + taxes (7%)


----------

